# what type of pigeon?



## vegeta2802 (Sep 24, 2006)

do you guys know what type if pigeons this is? i do not think it is a feral but....


----------



## Matt D. (May 12, 2007)

It is a tail marked white bird. probably a wedding release lookes like a delbar but not sure?


----------



## Royaltypigeon (May 22, 2005)

Is this a bird you have or one that happened to land in your yard?
At first site,, I thought it was your everyday white homing pigeon,,,, but
after seeing the black tail feathers,,, it could have some grizzle in it,, which is a good thing,,,all my whites have some grizzling in their background,, a double dose of grizzle will get you a stork marked white,, meaning,, they will have black tails.
They are awesome to watch fly because they look like star tailed pigeons,, I prefer them over all white myself,, but,, not so good for the relaese business...
Gary H


----------



## vegeta2802 (Sep 24, 2006)

> Is this a bird you have or one that happened to land in your yard?


It just landed in my yard i got a few inchs from it they it flew away then can back. Not shor if its lose, know its way home or joined a feral group. If i see it again shor i try to chach it? thanks for the help


----------



## Royaltypigeon (May 22, 2005)

vegeta2802 said:


> If i see it again should I try to catch it?


 Sure,,,I would,, I have several just like em,,, the black stork marked is generally a first generation white and grizzle cross,,, and or a almost white grizzle/grizzle cross. 
Most ppl in the release business don't like those,, but, I do,,, it just shows I'm on the right track to have good white birds that still have what it takes for the long haul,, as in,, more than 50 miles from home...
I say that,, also meaning,, I know they are getting the right genes I want in my whites to come home no matter where and how far I take them..
I don't race my birds anymore due to all the expenses involved,, so I let a few of the guys in the club have some of my birds every year so I know what they are capable of... So far,,, they have always been in the top 10 and 20 percent of the combine,, and every now and then,, I get lucky,,, one will come home first in all of the combine,, I'm happy...
Gary H.
Gary H.


----------



## vegeta2802 (Sep 24, 2006)

well thank you for the help.


----------



## vegeta2802 (Sep 24, 2006)

Well I have not seen that bird again but there was a new one here to day. I am almost 100% shor its not a feral. It can not perch on the phown lin to good and fell off a few time. Its white with a black tail like the other one but it have black going up both sides. The black is kind of like a y shape from the tail to to starting of the wings. Do you guy know what type it could be? its the 2nd one I have seen over here thats not a feral, but I was told that there was two other white ones that were cought by here. I think someone released them maybe at a wedding (cuz they are mostly white),or did not wint them e-n-more or something.


----------



## eric98223 (Aug 4, 2007)

michelle,
maybe you should take a walk around the block or two around your home? it sounds like someone is new to pigeons maybe and they are not homing very well yet. i have a baby that looks a lot like that that is the product of a grizle and a red. anyway if you have had two different birds that look that close in your yard in a couple days. i would say someone close is raising them..
anyone have any thoughts?
Eric.


----------



## vegeta2802 (Sep 24, 2006)

i do not think anyone around here has them i have nave seen them of hear others besides mine.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Michelle, maybe these two birds are the reason the cooper's hawk has started showing up in your yard. Hope the first one you showed just left the area and was not caught. Those coopers are so fast.


----------



## vegeta2802 (Sep 24, 2006)

I hope so to.
And maybe it was my ferals that the cooper hawk fond and thats how he fond my birds i have had a group of anywere from 5 to 18 ferals that some by not shor. But I do hope my fav little feral named red eyes and him mate is ok. i have not seen him the last to days but they are egg sitting some were so...


----------



## vegeta2802 (Sep 24, 2006)

well i saw that bird again so he/she was not hawk food 
but he/she dose not look to good  i do not think its been eatting.
he/she did not stay to long i look at him/her and in lest then a min he/she fly off. i was just about to go up on the rof to get him/her or try to at lest


----------

